# Ph.D.(Molecular Biology, Biochemistry)



## QueenG (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello,
I am residing in Abu Dhabi and have a UAE residence VISA on spouse sponsorship. I completed Ph.D. in Biochemistry and Molecular Biology this year from a premier Research Instt. in India, with high quality publications. My profile and CV is very strong, still I am having a lot of difficulty in finding a reasonable job here in UAE. I find that the scientific research in the field of my expertise is very limited. The few labs that are there, do not have any vacancy. All teaching jobs need some experience or they need a native English speaker. Can someone please help. How should I enter the Science Industry here? I do not find any opportunity with any Science company also.


----------



## QueenG (Dec 20, 2012)

Does no one has any suggestions??


----------



## QueenG (Dec 20, 2012)

QueenG said:


> Does no one has any suggestions??[/QUOTE
> Has someone been in a similar situation?


----------

